# Nodak Outdoors T-Shirts for only $6.99



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It's getting so darn nice outside I figured I better get some shirts out of the closet.

$6.99 for all Short Sleeve T-Shirts

White T Shirt

Stone T Shirt

Black T Shirt

FYI - offer ends in May


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Thanks Chris, I just added to my wardrobe and also picked up a copy of your video - it should be worth it!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I just added to my wardrobe as well. I couldn't settle for just a T-shirt though. :wink:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Thanks for the support guys. I'm running really low and have had to put in a couple re-orders and I'll be ending the sale soon so get yours in soon!

:beer:


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Chris Hustad said:


> Thanks for the support guys. I'm running really low and have had to put in a couple re-orders and I'll be ending the sale soon so get yours in soon!
> 
> :beer:


Chris,

I would have added a hoodie but I could not tell if it had a zipper which my girth demands!

Thanks again.

Bob


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I ordered a few things not too long ago and I love them! If I order more I will have to forgo somehting else from the wife so I better cool it for now.

David


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Mine have shipped.

Thanks!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Got my T and hoody the other day and they're awesome. The thing I like most is the sweatshirt is light-weight and the fabric is really soft on both. I will more than likely be placing the same order come fall :wink: (A couple guys really liked them and want to follow suit also.)

(You should look into getting some sweatpants in both gray or black w/ Nodakoutdoors and the logo going down one of the legs.) My gf just brought me some back that say UND SIOUX w/ the Sioux logo going down the leg and I really like em'. If you do look into it, make sure the bottoms are open and not elastic. :wink: 
I just thought I'd throw the idea out there.
:beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah I like my sweatshirt too. Pants are a good idea.

How about some polo shirts with the logo embroidered on the left chest? You know, something you could wear to church or a family holiday? :wink:

Or even better yet...how about some iron on patches of the logo that you could put on hats and shirts? I would buy a handful and put them on my camo and jackets that I wear hunting.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Fallguy said:


> Or even better yet...how about some iron on patches of the logo that you could put on hats and shirts? I would buy a handful and put them on my camo and jackets that I wear hunting.


That's a good idea also! :thumb:


----------



## rattlebag200 (Aug 2, 2007)

Are all the shirts gone? I would like a couple if any are left, size large.

Thx


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

rattlebag200 said:


> Are all the shirts gone? I would like a couple if any are left, size large.
> 
> Thx


Feel free to order. We should have everything in Large.

Chris


----------



## cmhlop72 (Feb 24, 2007)

how bout XL tho?

thank you sir


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We've got all sizes.


----------

